# Diamond/Bent Creek,  HUGH MF  and Failed attempt to deposit 2 years in advance - RCI



## xnavyss (Jul 20, 2009)

Just called Diamond Bent Creek in Gatlinburg and asked to deposit our 2011 week(s) into RCI.  We own a 2 bedroom – Odd Years Lock Out.

Was told that Diamond will only deposit up to 1 year in advance. 
I would swear we previously deposited our 2009 weeks about 18 months early. 

We were also told that the Maintenance fees went up another 25% just this past year.

Our Maintenace Fee’s for the 2009 week was about $670.00.

The same week for the current or upcoming year I was just told is now $858.00.

Since our week(s) are 2011 we should anticipate at least another 25% or more to the current $858.00.  

When we purchased these week in 2007 the M/F were about 500.00.

WOW!

I am in SHOCK.


Joe


----------



## JoeMid (Jul 20, 2009)

MFs for DRI went up 25% for almost every resort that they manage (not affiliated resorts that they don't manage.)  My guess from attending several annual meetings is that they will do so again next year, making for more very unhappy owners.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 20, 2009)

JoeMid said:


> MFs for DRI went up 25% for almost every resort that they manage (not affiliated resorts that they don't manage.)  My guess from attending several annual meetings is that they will do so again next year, making for more very unhappy owners.




If the amenities of the resorts matched those of the Hilton's, Marriott's, Starwoods and DVC's of the industry, it wouldn't bother me so much. But that hasn't been the case with DRI. Polo Towers is the prime example when compared to the Hilton's and the Marriott that's in Vegas. So much more is provided by Hilton and Marriott for the same MF (or lower) than what DRI charges. To me there's something that just isn't right about that picture.

Hilton has a great deli/coffee shop, pool bar with outdoor dining, great owners lounge, onsite fitness center and spa. Marriott has an owners bar, great onsite fitness center, MAZE activities center for children, owners lounge and smaller onsite convenience store. They will be adding a second pool, and lounge bar/restaurant, expanding the convenience store and expanding the onsite fitness center.

In comparison, Polo Towers has closed the owners lounge, removed a pool, exchanged the tennis court for a childrens splash zone (at a price to owners with a special assessment to make the change), has an offsite fitness center, laundry machines on only 3 (maybe 4) floors and a small convenience store. They have a ton of excuses for why they can't provide the same services as Marriott and Hilton but I'm not really clear on why I'm paying similar MF's for a resort with fewer amenities.


----------

